# buffedCast 492 - Eure Fragen zum buffedCast



## Elenenedh (4. April 2016)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOGs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir eure Fragen. Habt ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen.

Hier sammeln wir bis Dienstag um 14:00 Uhr eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMOG-Themen. Wir suchen uns die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versuchen, möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren.


----------



## Wynn (4. April 2016)

Was sind deine Erwartungen zu Dark Souls 3 ?

 

Wie geht es Otschi ? Hat er einen normalen Entwicklungszyklus ? Hoff ja er schreibt uns eine Postkarte von seiner Kreuzfahrt 

 

Kennt ihr das auch wenn eingentlich einen Riesen Pile of Shame habt an Bücher, Filme/Serien, Spiele aber immer wieder bei genau dem einen Buch,Film/Serie, Spiel hängenbleibt weil ihr da positive Erinnerungen hattet ?


----------



## Maragus03 (4. April 2016)

Hallo

 

 

Warum habt Ihr noch nichts von Far Cry Primal berichtet?????


----------



## Cellaya (4. April 2016)

Hallöchen liebes Buffed-Team,

Ich finde euren Cast echt super so wie er ist und liebe es ihn während dem täglichen Weg in die Uni zu hören. 

Da ich selbst hauptsächlich WoW spiele, finde ich die Idee öfters einen MMORE-Cast zu machen wirklich gut. Allerdings finde ich es echt toll eure Erfahrungen und Erlebnisse aus anderen MMOs und Spielen zu hören.

Nun zu meiner Frage zu WoW: Sind die Klassenhallen für einzelne Spieler instanziert, so wie bei der Garni oder sieht man andere Spieler der gleichen Klasse auch in den Hallen ?

Liebe Grüße,

Cellaya von der Gilde Amalon


----------



## Masato2 (4. April 2016)

Hallo Buffed-Team

 

Warum versteckt ihr den Buffed-Cast auf der Titelseite so gut ? Es ist schon lange her, das ich den Buffed-Cast prominent auf der Start-Seite gesehen habe. (Abgesehen davon, daß das Konzept der Startseite und welche Artikel prominent präsentiert werden, sich mir nur begrenzt erschliesst)

 

WoW:

- hat sich beim Crafting was getan, die ersten news die es dazu gab hörten sich ja interessant an

- welche Artefakt-Qeustreihe findet ihr am Besten ?


----------



## Tikume (5. April 2016)

Mobs "grinden" ist ja bei uns meist verpöhnt, gab es aber auch in erfolgreichen westlichen MMO's wie z.B. Dark Age of Camelot.

 

Ich merke gerade wieder in Black Desert Online dass ich das gar nicht mal schlecht finde (solange es sich in Grenzen hält und man auch andere Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten hat).

Gerade in Gruppe ist es viel angenehmer sich durch Viecher zu metzeln und sich im TS zu unterhalten als sich mit Quests auseinander zu setzen.

 

Wie ist eure Einstellung dazu?


----------

